# The Norseman is Back in Action!



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello all! Sorry I haven't been around. Our family has had some medical emergencies, and the holidays are always hectic. I went through a major existential crisis, and have lost my family's faith. It can get quite complicated when discussing God. You can pm me if you want to talk more. Anyway, I got a starship for Christmas, and have been solely shooting that. It is awesome!














Cheers,
The Norseman


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

And I got glasses. It’s a lot easier to see the target with glasses.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome back .


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Life happens  Glad to see you back!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

got much the same probs with family and Gods Welcome back!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome back!! I was wondering who would snag that starship!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m glad your back Norseman


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome back buddy. Nice star ship there


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome back! We are ready to see you in action!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice too see you back here in the forum...You can always count on your sling friends..No matter what...Yes daily life with family members can be rough

and some want to cast you aside....out of there life...sorta too say shun you (put you down).....Like I mentioned you always have your inner-net sling buddys

maybe even in real life you also have a couple pals you shoot with..........many of us members are glad you share your wisdom of the sling world with us on the facts

of shooting and the related items.....I for one am looking forward too hearing more about sling stuff.....Rember you always have friends here in the forum

akaOldmiser


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I sort those kinda things out when I’m shooting.Then I take some time to hit the target.Keep shooting!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome back!

That starship is awesome.

Hope you have a build lined up!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Good to see you Norse!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great to see you again dude! And with an awesome Starship!!

Just remember that you fellow slingers will always be here if you need us.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Woooooooooo!

Good to see from you.

Starship & glasses!
That is nice indeed.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Welcome back man! That is a crazy looking slingshot, and I bet you get some awesome power with it!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome back, Mr. Norseman and thank you again for one of my favorite shooters, the PP HTS and extras.

Families can be tough. Stay with it.

I was following that Starship for a while, but had other financial obligations. Enjoy it!

Looking forward to your next build.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I was literally wondering about you last night buddy glad you're back in action! I went through literally the exact same thing at your age, isolation and growing up don't always mix lol. Take care pal and as @oldmiser said, you've always got your buddies here on the forum. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------

